
Ask HN: How do you build in anticipation of scale? - ice109
How do you design&#x2F;build an app with the right foundation such that if it takes off you&#x27;re able to scale? I&#x27;ve been thinking about this as I&#x27;m about to start a project. I know chances are that I&#x27;ll just die in the early phases and that premature optimization is the root of all evil, but I&#x27;d like to do anything possible now that would pay dividends if we do scale. So for example do I run containers but only have one container per service? Do I use citus instead of postgres? I know this is app specific so let&#x27;s say for discussion&#x27;s sake it&#x27;s just a crud app.<p>Also what are some good resources on designing distributed systems using today&#x27;s IaaS solutions?<p>Edit: how do I get this sorted under Ask?
======
itamarst
Don't do this. You shouldn't be thinking about containers or distributed
systems, you should be thinking about getting users and make a product they
can use. You can worry about scaling later (and there's reasonable chance
you'll never need to.)

~~~
ice109
what part of

>I know chances are that I'll just die in the early phases and that premature
optimization is the root of all evil

don't you understand?

